# Coal Region Soda Bottle Collection



## Bottleman

Here is a couple pictures of my friends Schuylkill County PA coal region soda bottle collections that i thought you might enjoy seeing. Most are squats, ponys and hutches from Pottsville and surrounding towns. [&:]


----------



## Bottleman

heres a closeup


----------



## Bottleman

and another picture


----------



## IRISH

Great display there [] , some top colours too.
 That's the stuff I like to see [] .


----------



## idigjars

Awesome! []


----------



## Roger Lightsey

Sweeet collection!


----------



## kastoo

WOWZER!


----------



## mole3

A VERY ENVIOUS COLLECTION! GREAT![]


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles

There's some color, age and history in that collection of bottles, very impressive!

 -Sam


----------



## BRIAN S.

Very Nice !
 I bet it took more than a few years to put that grouping together !!!!
    Brian


----------



## Bottleman

Thanks for all the nice replies. It only took him about 3 years to get all of them and he personally dug about 95% of them too. Since the picture was taken a few months ago he has accumulated a ton more too.

 ~~Tom


----------



## kastoo

Well since you all are in the general vicinity of Altoona if you find any applied top crown bottles in the 5 dollar range and wanna sell I'd be interested in buying them.  Would need pics of course to determine.  Thanks


----------



## kumtow

Nice collection, mate.  You have done well[]


----------



## whiskeyman

Very nice collection. One thing about living in the small town South: local collections like that are about impossible to put together. From here, there's one and maybe two hutches, (research still uncertain about the 2nd), one blob and the remainder are applied or  machine crowns.
 I kinda envy you collectors that live in large OLD towns and have such a variety of bottles to collect.


----------

